#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Is there a racist word for 'thai' that thais understand?

## johnbkk

just curious.  i don't think 'gook' 'chink' 'slope' et al registers with them.

familiar with 'jek', but interested in something that applies to all thais.  

though if you know words for various subgroups, feel free to share

----------


## david44

did she fleece you too?

----------


## nidhogg

> just curious.  i don't think 'gook' 'chink' 'slope' et al registers with them.
> 
> familiar with 'jek', but interested in something that applies to all thais.  
> 
> though if you know words for various subgroups, feel free to share


Not getting your arse kicked enough is it?

Just settle for the occasional "ah hia". Job done.

----------


## taxexile

ผู้เหยียดผิว

this means racist.

oh, i didnt realise you were looking for a derogatory word for a thai.

----------


## thaimeme

> ผู้เหยียดผิว
> 
> this means racist.
> 
> oh, i didnt realise you were looking for a derogatory word for a thai.


 
I believe the OP is scanning for derogatory racial slangish terms that might be used towards Thais in a manner that is usually befitting the foreigner....

----------


## taxexile

well i'm afraid i cant help him there, but why would a foreigner want to use a thai word when i've been told there are many such words in english, german, french, spanish, chinese, etc.

to racially abuse a thai in their own language, should such a word exist, would surely be courting a violent and possible fatal response.

----------


## Norton

Calling a Thai "lao" tends to do the trick.

----------


## thaimeme

> Calling a Thai "lao" tends to do the trick.


Sure does..

----------


## Bettyboo

> Just settle for the occasional "ah hia". Job done.


Didn't somebody get beaten up by a monk on a train a while back for saying something that sounded similar?

----------


## hazz

why bother searching for some racist word, when all that is necessary to get a thai to kill you is to slightly scratch their fragile ego syndrome, easily done.

better half has a habit of asking people who are being persistently stupid, "so when did you leave the jungle" not sure if that counts?

----------


## Kurgen

try naa hee :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> try naa hee


...or, the more fashionable _Maa Naa Hee._

 :Smile:

----------


## hazz

> Just settle for the occasional "ah hia". Job done.


isn't that calling some one a monitor lizard. I can see how that could piss someone off... particularly if it were a commentary on their morality

----------


## terry57

Stroll calls me a " Hoser ".    :Confused: 

Jesus,


 I'd think that was a racist comment if i did not like it so much.  :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Just settle for the occasional "ah hia". Job done.
> 
> 
> isn't that calling some one a monitor lizard.


If they call monitor lizards cunts round your neck of the woods then yes.

----------


## hazz

fair enough.

I had baby monitor lizard living in my garage until the cats made it their play thing. seemed to have the grace of a skinhead more than a vagina.

----------


## stroller

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...


That would be "tua hia".

*is there a racist word for 'thai' that thais understand?

*"Lao" or "K'men" should get the desired response.

----------


## baldrick

somchai chamong nok

----------


## Troy

If it's in response to being called a farang, asking who the monkey is normally shuts them up....

----------


## toddaniels

Ahh, another 6 foot tall bullet proof foreigner who most likely can't speak "2-word-tourist-thai" or even "horse-peak-thai" yet who wants to racially denigrate the indigenous inhabitants of the glorious "Land 'O Thais"..

Dude, here's some friendly advice; IF you don't possess enough skill in the thai language to dig yourself out of a hole you dug on your own by lipping off to the wrong thai, I'd give a pass on learning to curse in thai for the time being..    

You might curse at a thai who's vexed you, and indeed you may even land a punch or three on him too when he comes after you, BUT what you ain't gonna do is beat down the entire pack 'o thais which will descend on you after that.

Just sayin'... So take it for what it's worth..

However, in an effort to be a kinder gentler Tod Daniels and to actually contribute to this mindless thread rather than just bloviate;

You wanna rile up a thai, it sure ain't by calling 'em Laotian or Cambodian. For some reason Thais HATE as in totally detest Karen Hill Tribe people. In thai that's กะเหรี่ยง pronounced as gà rìang.. That one sure gets their fur up! Good luck..

----------


## nidhogg

Actually, the whole thread is a bit weird.  Does any one (race, people, nationality) have a derogatory word for themselves in their own language?

Trying to think of an example, and can't come up with one.  The whole thing about racial slurs is that they are established by one group, in their own language to slag off another group.

Why would thais have a word in Thai that served to be derogatory towards themselves?

weird.

----------


## Norton

> You wanna rile up a thai, it sure ain't by calling 'em Laotian or Cambodian


Really. Well I'll be damned. Todd, come on up to Isaan and call one of the locals a lao. Will make a great pic thread.  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Norton; I'll give that a pass and we'll just agree to disagree..

Conversely, you wanna rile up a Laotian you tell them the Isaan-ites in thailand speak the Lao language.. That gets their dander up in a hurry! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaimeme

> Actually, the whole thread is a bit weird. Does any one (race, people, nationality) have a derogatory word for themselves in their own language?
> 
> Trying to think of an example, and can't come up with one. The whole thing about racial slurs is that they are established by one group, in their own language to slag off another group.
> 
> Why would thais have a word in Thai that served to be derogatory towards themselves?
> 
> weird.


 
This particular OP's inquiry wouldn't really be weird for TD, instead predictable.
One of the numerous multinic socks that has accumulated a dozen usernames and trolls appropriately for the occasion.

Guessing that johnbkk is one that we know all too well from past or present regulars.

----------


## toddaniels

> Does any one (race, people, nationality) have a derogatory word for themselves in their own language?


What about when blacks call each other nigger? Aren't they dissin' themselves? Just wondering is all..

----------


## Norton

Anyway a dumb thread as stated. Calling an isaanite lao would be like calling someone who wasn't a pikey.

----------


## Neep

Perhaps the OP wants to explain to a thai they know what it feels like to be referred to as a farang. 
By being able to provide a word in the thai language which is not polite or is deemed derogatory it may be making the point he wishes to make. 

I tried to explain to my wife's cousin why i didn't answer to the name farang and he didn't get it. 
Told him he would surely rather be known by his name, or at least something that pertains to him than some ignorant, generic name. 
He said he wouldn't care.

----------


## Troy

> Really. Well I'll be damned. Todd, come on up to Isaan and call one of the locals a lao. Will make a great pic thread.





> Conversely, you wanna rile up a Laotian you tell them the Isaan-ites in thailand speak the Lao language.. That gets their dander up in a hurry!


I find this quite interesting and you are both right, to a degree, and in isolation. That is telling a Thai or Laotian in the company of their own.

However, the old couple in the house opposite us have a history...they swam the Mekong to get out of Laos during the 'war' and settled because they 'walked the walk and talked the talk'...Plenty of similar people around our way so I guess it depends on where you are in Isaan and which dialect they speak.... The Vietnam dominated villages are pretty much off limits to me and the family,...way too dangerous if you don't know them....but then again most villages are if you don't know anyone. Headman often announces: "Stranger in the village!"

As Johnny foreigner, I get to speak Laos and French in Laos and Laos and Thai in Isaan...only broken so that no offence is ever taken as long as we can understand each other....

Had a great time in SE Paris last year when I came across a small Thai/Laos restaurant with Laos Husband, Thai Wife and French Daughter. Mrs Troy was thrilled to bits with all being able to converse in her local language...and the daughter translated the bits I missed into Franglais...

Apologies, strayed a bit from the OP...but was the thread  going anywhere....?

----------


## Steam

> I tried to explain to my wife's cousin why i didn't answer to the name farang.


Is that what your Thai family refer to you as? 

Fooooooooooook.

----------


## stroller

The family calls me kee nok, the neighbours kee mao.

----------


## DrB0b

Jesus,  you lot fall for this one every time.  Next up,  is "farang" a bad word and will Anal Anh from Eden make a good wife back in Des Moines?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaimeme

> The family calls me kee nok, the neighbours kee mao.


Lung Farang Kee Mao

----------


## Bobcock

In 17 years of learning Thai (lazioy I might add, I haven't actually picked up a book ar listened to a tape for about 13 years) I have never ever bothered to learn how to insult and I think it has stood me in good stead. 

What is the point, you know how it's gonna end up.

----------


## Neep

> Originally Posted by Neep
> 
> 
> I tried to explain to my wife's cousin why i didn't answer to the name farang.
> 
> 
> Is that what your Thai family refer to you as? 
> 
> Fooooooooooook.


When i first met the extended family they didn't seem to know what else to call me. It wasn't meant as an insult and they couldn't understand why it would bother me as they didn't see the harm in it. 
"But you are farang". Well no, no I'm not mate. I told him i would rather he call me fat or big nose or something like that. He got the point and i could tell there was no malice in it. 
Good few years ago now. They know my name but its usually "pee" they use.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Neep
> ...


You surely are a FARANG....

----------


## fishlocker

Doesn't pee mean ghost or monster?

----------


## NZdick1983

> try naa hee


Lol... it means 'pussy face'... pretty rough thing to say - expect a fight to ensue after saying that one...

I speak Thai fluently, tying to rack my brain to think of a derogatory word for Thais without swearing like above.. 

I think you mean you want a racist term to call Thais, such as Thais call us Farang? right?

hmmm that's a tough one... they have invented derogatory words for practically every race (kaak Indian, Jeen/Jek Chinese, Farang us/ Lao, etc) but seemed to have conveniently forgotten to make up anything like that for themselves.. lol

(can't blame them really)...

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Kurgen
> 
> try naa hee
> 
> 
> Lol... it means 'pussy face'... pretty rough thing to say - expect a fight to ensue after saying that one...
> 
> I speak Thai fluently, tying to rack my brain to think of a derogatory word for Thais without swearing like above.. 
> 
> ...


Referring to Farang as Farang is not a racist term.

----------


## NZdick1983

> Referring to Farang as Farang is not a racist term.


No, it's not.. I could've worded it better... I meant slightly less appealing that say "khun Thai" which sounds super duper... compared to Farang... or Kaak... Jeen, etc..

Ever noticed how they use the pre-fix Khun - before Thai... but hardly ever hear them say "khun Farang" or "Khun Kaak"...

Not stating a race war... I don't mind 'n all.. just making an observation...

----------


## Bobcock

I'm called Khun Bob 20+ times a day

----------


## NZdick1983

Khun Bob, you must look regal bro! haha... I was called Khun Richard.. (mainly in a patronizing way).. but that's probably down to me being a dick...

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kurgen
> ...


No.  But its application can definitely be derogatory.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I'm called Khun Bob 20+ times a day


Ditto. Well, except it's Khun Ant not Bob obvs.

And most Thais seem to initially find my name a little amusing considering it's most commonly used in the feminine here.

----------


## toddaniels

> Ever noticed how they use the pre-fix Khun - before Thai... but hardly ever hear them say "khun Farang" or "Khun Kaak".


Ummm NZdick1983, actually I believe they're saying คนไทย (kon tai) as in thai people, NOT คุณไทย :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . They also use คนฝรั่ง for foreign people too BTW..Nick, you seem a little more "effluent in thai" than fluent. I always say "fluent is just an imaginary place in your mind". Just a question, because I'm curious, what criteria do you base this imagined fluency in thai on?

Early on I was sure ฝรั่ง was derogatory, but now I know, given the thai penchant for "shoe-horning" or "cubby-holing" people into nice neat piles or boxes to delineate them from thais, is just what they do.. The "thai-f-word" for foreigners carries no implied negativity. It's the words which come before or after it which sway the meaning from just a classification of someone NOT thai, to something else.

Anecdotally, I can't ever recall a hearing a thai say หน้าหี "pussy face" when calling someone a pussy. In fact after a brief google I think it's another foreign bastardization of thai/engrish where it carries not all that much meaning to thais in thai. It's right up there with clueless foreigner trying to call a thai an asshole and using the word รูตูด (ruu-dtùut) which carries no meaning or comparative value in thai other than the orifice where shit comes out.    

I have heard หน้าเหมือนเมีย (nâa-mʉ̌an-mia) "face like your wife's", used to call people a pussy or chicken shit and that's pretty hard core to say to someone!

----------


## NZdick1983

Cheers Tod.. Yes, I'm not fluent in karaoke spelling/phonetics khun/kun.. narm/nahm whatever.. yep, I know the difference.. 

Umm went to school in Thailand while my father was living there... lived there 10 years... I dream in Thai lol...   fluent in spoken Thai.. never bothered to learn to write it though..

Welcome to have a Thai conversation in Skype with me brah... then post your findings on here... give me an effluence rating 1/10... bring it on :-) 
I'm many things, a liar is not one of them..

Skype (deleted) (no sex chat please lol)

----------


## nidhogg

> Cheers Tod.. Yes, I'm not fluent in karaoke spelling/phonetics khun/kun.. narm/nahm whatever.. yep, I know the difference.. 
> 
> Umm went to school in Thailand while my father was living there... lived there 10 years... I dream in Thai lol...   fluent in spoken Thai.. never bothered to learn to write it though..
> 
> Welcome to have a Thai conversation in Skype with me brah... then post your findings on here... give me an effluence rating 1/10... bring it on :-) 
> I'm many things, a liar is not one of them..
> 
> Skype "deleted" (no sex chat please lol)


You might like to edit that Skype contact out and pm it to todd instead.

----------


## NZdick1983

*oh ok.. will do, thanks mate.

----------


## nidhogg

> *oh ok.. will do, thanks mate.


No worries.

----------


## 9999

> They know my name but its usually "pee" they use.


Yes, your Wife's father probably calls you pee....

The best way to insult a Thai is to attack their parents .... you mother's a whore, your father's a peasant, etc...  you'll get a much stronger reaction the 'ee-lao' or whatever.

----------


## NZdick1983

Yeah, that's hard core... sometimes better to be more subtle...

someone younger/less status.. refer to them as "ter" (sp)... or "nong"...

*don't go for the "meung" (sp) because that just makes you look...well... low-class for want of a better word..

Better to avoid heavy insults, especially for a Farang.. it really is not a good look..

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Neep
> 
> They know my name but its usually "pee" they use.
> 
> 
> Yes, your Wife's father probably calls you pee....


Ouch.  Burn.

----------


## stroller

> Anecdotally, I can't ever recall a hearing a thai say หน้าหี "pussy face" when calling someone a pussy.


That's because it's not used in that sense.



> In fact after a brief google I think it's another foreign bastardization of thai/engrish where it carries not all that much meaning to thais in thai.


It holds meaning alright - it's a strong swearword.

----------


## toddaniels

^okay.. If you say so..

Here's a tip cut-n-paste หน้าหี into Google and then click "Images". It sure doesn't appear to be a curse word from the looks of it..

I have heard a guy whose sorta a mommy's boy be referred to as hiding behind his wife's skirt, or as a tamarind pod with only one seed in it (sorta like nut-less)! 

There was a post on some mindless forum (no not this one) where foreigners were talking about their "thai nicknames".. I told them I thought mine was ไอ้ (âi). Every time I'd walk up the thais would say เฮ้ย ไอ้ท้อดมาอีกแล้ว (Hey, that m/f Tod came here again)
FWIW; ไอ้ is a vulgar prefix placed in front of names when insulting a male.

----------


## Hans Mann

Not specifically racist, but you couldn't go wrong with the evergreen "khwai".

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm called Khun Bob 20+ times a day


I think you misheard them. They were calling you "That Kunt Bob"

----------


## Dillinger

What about "DOOT MERC!!!"

----------


## thaimeme

> Cheers Tod.. Yes, I'm not fluent in karaoke spelling/phonetics khun/kun.. narm/nahm whatever.. yep, I know the difference.. 
> 
> Umm went to school in Thailand while my father was living there... lived there 10 years... I dream in Thai lol... fluent in spoken Thai.. never bothered to learn to write it though..


Surprised that you never bothered with the written language, Richard, after all those years of close interaction. 

Interesting to note - the written forms can be deceiving as many Thais don't write as they talk....can be high formal to country Isaan to colloquial slang [in written form]. If one was to read these twisted scripts out loud, the muse might not be understood.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Yes, granted I did it the wrong way round... I should have learned to read it, before speaking it...

I'm too focused on learning Japanese now, but might learn to read/write Thai at some later stage.



*If anyone wants to practice their Thai on me (in Skype)... let me know and I'll PM you it.

----------


## fishlocker

Ok so I don't profess to know jack sprat about Thai or Lao. I do know when I piss off the misses she says something like " sue el lie eee honey." But if you want to tell someone off the old "geen kee, suck wow" should do it. So geen =eat. Kee=shit. Suck wow = jack off. This should get you there if that's where you want to go. Just my two bits worth. Smile when you say it . May make all the difference in the world.

----------


## fishlocker

Sorry miss spoke. Sue el lie= stupid. Ma honey=man bitch? Eee honey is woman bitch. Help me out Todd. What do I say to that? 

Monty Phython. "YOUR MOTHER WAS A HAMSTER AND YOUR FATHER SMELT OF ELDERBERRY. "

----------


## thaimeme

สลัว

คนเซ่อซ่า

ขี้เท่อ

หีใบ้

 :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Pee baa. Jow bo me sumung. Just kidding.

----------


## fishlocker

Smarty pantz.

----------


## Neep

> Originally Posted by Neep
> 
> They know my name but its usually "pee" they use.
> 
> 
> Yes, your Wife's father probably calls you pee....


Very good, but no. He is older than me by about 20 years. Im sure your wife's family have many names for you.

----------


## wasabi

Thais always call Me God, God of the universe. A Higher status than the bloke in the picture frame.

----------


## bowie

> "khwai"


Yea, the Thais really do take exception to being compared to a buffalo.

----------


## toddaniels

> Sorry miss spoke. Sue el lie= stupid. Ma honey=man bitch? Eee honey is woman bitch. Help me out Todd. What do I say to that?


You got me fishlocker I can't read karaoke isaan-ese.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Get someone to type it out in thai and I'll do my best. :Smile: 

Again that "eat shit" (กินขี้) is a bastardized english-ism translated into thai. Thais don't tell other thais to do that. As a rule it carries NO meaning to rank-n-file thais.. Now thai's that know their way around what passes for engrish here MAY know the phrase in english and translate it word for word into thai.

Nor does ชักว่าว (jack off) carry any negative connotation. No matter what you imagine in your wildest dreams. 

FWIW: ชักว่าว (tugging on the kite string) is just the male term for pleasuring yourself, much like ตกเบ็ด (dropping the fishhook) is the female term. You guys crack me up..  No wonder thais think we're half-, nit-, dim- fuck- (insert your prefix for) wits when it comes to their language...

----------


## Neverna

> You got me fishlocker I can't read karaoke isaan-ese.. Get someone to type it out in thai and I'll do my best.





> Sorry miss spoke. Sue el lie= stupid.


This maybe ... 
_ser eelee_ .. เซ่ออีหลี = Really stupid

----------


## Norton

> dropping the fishhook


Or picking a flower.
เก็บดอกไม้

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by fishlocker
> 
> 
> Sorry miss spoke. Sue el lie= stupid. Ma honey=man bitch? Eee honey is woman bitch. Help me out Todd. What do I say to that?
> 
> 
> You got me fishlocker I can't read karaoke isaan-ese.. Get someone to type it out in thai and I'll do my best.
> 
> Again that "eat shit" (กินขี้) is a bastardized english-ism translated into thai. Thais don't tell other thais to do that. As a rule it carries NO meaning to rank-n-file thais.. Now thai's that know their way around what passes for engrish here MAY know the phrase in english and translate it word for word into thai.
> ...


Yep....

 :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> dropping the fishhook
> 
> 
> Or picking a flower.
> เก็บดอกไม้


Missed that one by a country mile there Norton! 

Up-country when you're sitting outside drinking and need to take a piss when no bathroom is around; guys go "shoot rabbits" ยิงกระต่าย (ying grà dtàai) and gurls go "pick flowers" เก็บดอกไม้ (gèp dɔ̀ɔk mái). I was unable to find a single reference where the term "pick flowers" is used as a idiom for female masturbation, only urination. 

Keep at it though, you'll get there. Possibly not this lifetime, but I wouldn't give up just yet.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PeeCoffee

I think if wife refers to you as her ATM , then that is going to be pretty bad downstream in the future.

----------


## Midfield General

If you want to insult any race a good knee in the testicles is far more affective than words.

----------


## Rabid Boss

:sexy: Tod, Blacks don't call each other Nigger, that term is strictly reseverd as a Racist Slur! Blacks, Asians, Browns and Yes, some Whites refer to each other as "Nigga" as a term of street brotherhood and friendship. Calling someone "Nigger" can get you killed where as, calling someone "My Nigga" my get you a "Fist Bump" or Hug. Neither word in my opinion need be used to describe any human! As far as racial slurs why us them? If you have the Balls to insult, then take it to the next level.........don't hide behind some word. Be a Man and take it to the Street "knuckle Up" and my the best Mate win.......then go have a Beer! :sexy:

----------


## toddaniels

Thanx for that edu-ma-cation there Rabid Boss..
Last time I checked (which I do once in a while) racial slurs are used the world over by different races towards other races.. The thais are no different in that regard. 

What gets me is these peoples' penchant for bashing other thais because they come from a different province, don't have as high paying job, didn't go to college, and a myriad of other mostly b/s mindless criteria, because they are ALL thais! I think that's not actually racism but classism or something like that..

----------


## thaimeme

> Thanx for that edu-ma-cation there Rabid Boss..
> Last time I checked (which I do once in a while) racial slurs are used the world over by different races towards other races.. The thais are no different in that regard. 
> 
> What gets me is these peoples' penchant for bashing other thais because they come from a different province, don't have as high paying job, didn't go to college, and a myriad of other mostly b/s mindless criteria, because they are ALL thais! I think that's not actually racism but classism or something like that..


All cultures are consciously embedded with the classism thing - nothing particularly subjected to special societies, especially such cultures that pretend to be developed, exceptional, tolerant, and egalitarian [which is largely conditioned fantasy].

----------


## Maanaam

Calling a Thai a slave, or implying he is of slave class will do it.
I was once referred to as kee nok by a guy sweeping the road in a market.
He called to a stall owner, "Ahhh, farang kee nok ma laow".
I ignored him, and spoke to the stall owner in Thai loud enough for him to hear,  "Slaves should be careful of their words because farang can speak Thai.".
The stall owner stifled a giggle, and the low class street cleaner skulked off.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> In 17 years of learning Thai (lazioy I might add, I haven't actually picked up a book ar listened to a tape for about 13 years) I have never ever bothered to learn how to insult and I think it has stood me in good stead. 
> 
> What is the point, you know how it's gonna end up.


There is a point in learning insults if you're integrating in this society. Not necessarily to insult others but to know when others are insulting you. 

Knowing how far you can go and being able to do it in a subtle way is an art.

Do you want to be a doormat?

Chinese Thais get riled by the word jek. Others get sensitive when you talk about their noses. Dtung boeng or dtung maeb always gets a laugh in Isarn but secretly they hate it

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Calling a Thai a slave, or implying he is of slave class will do it.
> I was once referred to as kee nok by a guy sweeping the road in a market.
> He called to a stall owner, "Ahhh, farang kee nok ma laow".
> I ignored him, and spoke to the stall owner in Thai loud enough for him to hear,  "Slaves should be careful of their words because farang can speak Thai.".
> The stall owner stifled a giggle, and the low class street cleaner skulked off.


Many farang I know get mixed up with this word.

Usually a Thai will say "farang kee ngok" which isn't nearly as insulting as "farang kee nok."

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> Ever noticed how they use the pre-fix Khun - before Thai... but hardly ever hear them say "khun Farang" or "Khun Kaak".
> 
> 
> Ummm NZdick1983, actually I believe they're saying คนไทย (kon tai) as in thai people, NOT คุณไทย. They also use คนฝรั่ง for foreign people too BTW..Nick, you seem a little more "effluent in thai" than fluent. I always say "fluent is just an imaginary place in your mind". Just a question, because I'm curious, what criteria do you base this imagined fluency in thai on?
> 
> Early on I was sure ฝรั่ง was derogatory, but now I know, given the thai penchant for "shoe-horning" or "cubby-holing" people into nice neat piles or boxes to delineate them from thais, is just what they do.. The "thai-f-word" for foreigners carries no implied negativity. It's the words which come before or after it which sway the meaning from just a classification of someone NOT thai, to something else.
> ...


Thai people don't use คนฝรั่ง for foreigners. They do use it for some other Asians but not whities. 

ปอดแหก is used for woose.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> just curious.  i don't think 'gook' 'chink' 'slope' et al registers with them.
> 
> familiar with 'jek', but interested in something that applies to all thais.  
> 
> though if you know words for various subgroups, feel free to share


I just called my Mrs.. "Thai Diup" (she has what I regard as an excessive dedication to housework) ...she's not laughing...  :Very Happy: 

I think this passed her by as well... but her English is unusually good, and she says most of the Thai efforts on this thread aren't quite correct and aren't really as bad.



...and if snakker du noggie:

----------


## Hugh Cow

I read somewhere (cant remember now) That "Siam" was a derogatory term used by the Chinese meaning "dark skinned" and was used for the people that lived in what is now Thailand. 
Personally I don't care if I am called farang by strangers. Lady cows' family refer to me by my Christian name. Other friends of extended family who don't know my name call me Paw (daughters name). Luckily for me, Lady cows family are well educated and all speak English well. The downside is my Thai language skill has suffered because I am Kikiet.
In Australian culture  derogatory name calling is acceptance within the male  peer group so most oz males are use to some very derogatory names.

----------


## birding

Me Kigiet also but what I cant understand is why anyone would want to learn a derogatory name for their hosts. The Thai people are your hosts presuming you are in or will visit Thailand, would you want to insult those you visited in your own country ?

And as has been explained many times Farang is not an insult it is the Thai word for foreigner if you dont like Thais using their own language then you shouldnt be here.

----------


## kingwilly

> for their hosts. The Thai people are your hosts


have a red

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
>  Does any one (race, people, nationality) have a derogatory word for themselves in their own language?
> 
> 
> What about when blacks call each other nigger? Aren't they dissin' themselves? Just wondering is all..


"Yo nigga, wat's up!"
 :ourrules: 
If you're not one and particulary if you are WHITE - you can not address a person of colour among his pigmentally-enhanced friends with that line especially if addressing a stranger of colour...(unless you're Eminem or something related).

----------


## forreachingme

"monkey" in Thai eventually...

----------


## Thai3

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> for their hosts. The Thai people are your hosts
> 
> 
> have a red


seems rather unfair

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by birding
> ...


For repeating the tripe about 'we are guests in their country" crap?

I'm a guest when i am a tourist. If i am living, working, paying taxes, paying rent, contributing to the economy then I am not a guest and they (particulalry the taxi drivers, thieves, pimps, bigots and other nose picking, pimple squeezing scum) are not my hosts.

----------


## Sumbitch

> For repeating the tripe about 'we are guests in their country" crap?


yeah, fvck that man.  :Smile: 




> I'm a guest when i am a tourist. If i am living, working, paying taxes, paying rent, contributing to the economy then I am not a guest and they (particulalry the taxi drivers, theives, bigots and other scum) are not my hosts.


I'm a permanent resident also and feel that LOS is my home but I want to maintain my Western sensibilities, EH?

----------


## PeeCoffee

One is a _guest_ if they have no possibility of becoming a citizen or a permanent resident..

Truth be told you are always a guest (or visa holder) if a nation can expel you or send you packing and you have no rights to change their decision.

----------


## kingwilly

> One is a _guest_ if they have no possibility of becoming a citizen or a permanent resident..
> 
> Truth be told you are always a guest (or visa holder) if a nation can expel you or send you packing and you have no rights to change their decision.


And therefore i was not and am not a guest.

----------


## PeeCoffee

KW, I wasn't referring to anyone in particular.
99% of expats residing in Thailand are visa-holders aka guests.

----------


## thaimeme

> I read somewhere (cant remember now) That "Siam" was a derogatory term used by the Chinese meaning "dark skinned" and was used for the people that lived in what is now Thailand.


Actually, the etymology of the historied term, *Siam*, has little in relation with Chinese [people and language]. Though, I'm sure that the early controlling Chinese communities coined it in such a derogatory fashion towards the "native folk".

Even though the accepted expressions, _Siam_ and _Siamese_ [Persian/Indian origins], were used for the outside world, the locales naturally used _Mueang Tai_ and _Khon Tai_ for their country and themselves.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> I read somewhere (cant remember now) That "Siam" was a derogatory term used by the Chinese meaning "dark skinned" and was used for the people that lived in what is now Thailand.





> Etymology[edit]
> Portuguese Sciam ‎(“Thailand”), from Pali शुभर्नभुमि ‎(suvarnabhumi, “land of gold”) or Sanskrit श्याम ‎(śyāma, “dark”) or Mon rham ‎(rhmañña, “stranger”), probably the same root as Shan and Assam[1]


https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Siam#Etymology

I know the Mon call themselves Rehmonnaya or something, don't see the link between Rham and Siam really. Suvarnabhumi thing doesn't sound plausible.

Ting tong seems to have caught on now.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> For repeating the tripe about 'we are guests in their country" crap?
> 
> 
> yeah, fvck that man. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Western sensibilities.*

Ain't that a terminology of extreme contradiction?

----------


## wasabi

Well that's cleared it up then, nobody's admitted to being a guest worker.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Don't the Cambos call the Thais "aa kaa pek" or something? Like "stinky shrimp paste" or something? The Burmese must have a word for them - other than just "ayudya"?

----------


## NZdick1983

"Thai" means fish in Japanese lol...

----------


## toddaniels

IF you feel you possess enough thai to dig yourself out of the hole you gonna dig by slagging off a thai in thai, and wanna use a racial slur call them "Karen" (the hill tribe). 

Nothing riles up thais more than being called it. 
In thai it's กะเหรี่ยง - gà-rìang

----------


## Neverna

> I'm a permanent resident


I'd bet that you aren't. I reckon that like a lot of people in Thailand, you have permission to stay in Thailand for one year and you have to seek permission again each year. That is not permanent residence.

----------


## NZdick1983

Just call them Farang... and refer to yourself as khun oops... khon Thai... yippeee!!

Fark.. who cares what people call you.. your worth is not defined by Thais (or anyone else for that matter).

Think back when you were a kid... you probably didn't even know Thailand existed pfft

----------


## Little Chuchok

Nice troll by the OP.

Why would anybody feel the need to ask this question to Teakdoor? The guy is either a first class troll or a fuckwit. I'm going for a combination of both....

----------


## Sumbitch

> Western sensibilities.
> 
> Ain't that a terminology of extreme contradiction?


 :Dunno: 

What I mean though is to embrace tolerance, openness, travel, nature, the internet, drugs, sex, hip hop and higher education. And I don't care if you call it "Western sensibilities" or something else.  :saythat: 




> I'd bet that you aren't. I reckon that like a lot of people in Thailand, you have permission to stay in Thailand for one year and you have to seek permission again each year. That is not permanent residence.


Mai pen rai. You may call me what you like and that's bc, living in the north, I don't really have a fear of racism. At least in the sense that it's a pervasive or permanent attitude.   :Slomo:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> "Thai" means fish in Japanese lol...


Surely it's "gyo"/"uo-"/ and "sakana"?

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> I'd bet that you aren't. I reckon that like a lot of people in Thailand, you have permission to stay in Thailand for one year and you have to seek permission again each year. That is not permanent residence.
> 
> 
> Mai pen rai. You may call me what you like and that's bc, living in the north, I don't really have a fear of racism. At least in the sense that it's a pervasive or permanent attitude.


 :smiley laughing: 

What kind of weird and confused reply is that? Hint: I was referring to your permanent resident claim.  

Now, lay off the water and re-read it. No, don't bother. Your brain is washed out. As you were, blaney.  

 ::chitown::

----------


## Sumbitch

> What kind of weird and confused reply is that?


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## NZdick1983

> Surely it's "gyo"/"uo-"/ and "sakana"?


thai is "Snapper"...

----------


## Nicethaiza

Fish=delicious  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

